# pe power battery references



## ilikespe (May 3, 2014)

What reference are there for pe power battery?


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (May 4, 2014)

I have not seen a lot out there. Graffeo"s "The Elec. Eng's Gude to Passing the PE" does a good job. I have not done this myself but a good idea may be to do a Google search and combine info from various articles. I did that for VFD's, among other things, and found that be very helpful for April's exam. In fact, that strategy proved to be helpful for several other topics too.


----------



## saberger_vt (May 5, 2014)

I have some battery information in the following set of bookmarks.

bookmarks_6_5_13.html


----------



## PEoct (May 5, 2014)

saberger_vt said:


> I have some battery information in the following set of bookmarks.


wow its really helpful.

thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 19, 2014)

saberger_vt said:


> I have some battery information in the following set of bookmarks.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iwire (May 22, 2014)

great resources

http://batteryuniversity.com


----------

